# James Meikle



## JM (Jul 26, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can get his works in print? I've been reading them online but would prefer to have them in print, I've developed a habit of walking and reading at the same time.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2007)

_Solitude Sweetened_ is available here.


----------



## JM (Jul 26, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> _Solitude Sweetened_ is available here.



Thank you Mr. Myers, I had seen it but have been warned about "The text has been revised for contemporary readers. It is “must reading” for our generation!" 

Do you know how extensive the revisions are? I've been reading his works, along with others, from GraceGems.org and I know they are the publishers. I've been able to read some of the GraceGem authors here in they original forms.

Peace,

j


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 26, 2007)

That's a good question -- I'm not sure how extensive the revisions are. The 1811 edition has about 100 more pages than the 2006 edition (but I haven't compared how the two editions are layed out). There are antiquarian editions of this and _The Traveller_ at Amazon.


----------

